# NFL HD all week



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

In case y'all haven't noticed, it looks like the NFL Network will be in HD all week on Ch. 95. Wish they'd just leave it there all the time, but I'll take what I can get.

Programming exists there all week, including NFL Replay of both championship games a couple a times. Looks like during Super Bowl, they'll be showing updated stats.

(Sorry if this was posted somewhere else. I didn't see it and thought some might want to know.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks for the heads-up...I had no idea...I refuse to watch SD so this is a good chance to watch some old games in HD :up:


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Well, what would be the first SB in HD? 2001?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bidger said:


> Well, what would be the first SB in HD? 2001?


I think NFL films are all recorded on film...so pretty much all of them could be _downconverted_ to HD...


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

They didn't show SB 37 in HD last week, I don't think. And the SBs are being shown in their original format from the network. (Last week Pats vs. Rams in NO on Fox in 2002 -- Pat Summerall's last game with John Madden). 

I am not 100-percent sure, but I believe first SB in HD was last year. I don't think XXXIX was in HD. I woulda remembered Janet Jackson being exposed in HD.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmmsh said:


> They didn't show SB 37 in HD last week, I don't think. And the SBs are being shown in their original format from the network. (Last week Pats vs. Rams in NO on Fox in 2002 -- Pat Summerall's last game with John Madden).
> 
> I am not 100-percent sure, but I believe first SB in HD was last year. I don't think XXXIX was in HD. I woulda remembered Janet Jackson being exposed in HD.


I think the game was in HD, the half-time show was not...


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

I had no idea! Thanks!

It certainly would be nice to be able to keep 95 in your favorites for good.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

damn you this thread!!!!! my hard drive is going to fill up now

Just went through and added so much stuff, including at least one pats superbowl in entirety!! maybe two, i can't remember.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> damn you this thread!!!!! my hard drive is going to fill up now
> 
> Just went through and added so much stuff, including at least one pats superbowl in entirety!! maybe two, i can't remember.


LOL. Mine too. I had all the Super Bowls since XX on VHS, but lost them in Katrina. So I am really enjoying getting some of them back.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

does the guide data for 95 only go up to about 2 days? 

I found out about this too late, it seems...always wanted to watch SB XVII again...this was the first season I ever watched football and the Redskins won it (and thus became a fan for life)...I didn't know much about football at the time and would love to watch the game again now that I can appreciate it more...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Now that I switched to the Family programming tier plus pay the $10 for the HD Tier, channel 95 isn't coming through. I thought it should come through since I'm paying the $10 fee? Or is that a premium channel like HBO? I get the other HD channels except for Showtime and HBO.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> does the guide data for 95 only go up to about 2 days?
> 
> I found out about this too late, it seems...always wanted to watch SB XVII again...this was the first season I ever watched football and the Redskins won it (and thus became a fan for life)...I didn't know much about football at the time and would love to watch the game again now that I can appreciate it more...


The game wasn't shown in HD so why not record it on channel 212. The guide data is much more reliable there.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> The game wasn't shown in HD so why not record it on channel 212. The guide data is much more reliable there.


I hope they show it again...


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

I've already DTivo'd the 1978 Super Bowl (Pitt v Dallas)--Curt Gowdy on the play by play!; the 1999 Super Bowl (Rams v Titans); the 2001 SB (Rams v Pats); and am planning on getting the SF-Cinn SB this weekend. I wish they would show the 1997(?) Den--GB SB over again, I missed that. The best SBs from a film/photography perspective are the ones played in daylight IMO. So the ones that are in Cal, esp San Diego look great with full sunlight. I hate the fact they have pushed this game all the way to 6:25 ET. All day for pregame hype. It was much better at 3 pm.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Anubys said:


> does the guide data for 95 only go up to about 2 days?
> 
> I found out about this too late, it seems...always wanted to watch SB XVII again...this was the first season I ever watched football and the Redskins won it (and thus became a fan for life)...I didn't know much about football at the time and would love to watch the game again now that I can appreciate it more...


My guide for 95 goes more than a week ...


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Squonk said:


> I've already DTivo'd the 1978 Super Bowl (Pitt v Dallas)--Curt Gowdy on the play by play!; the 1999 Super Bowl (Rams v Titans); the 2001 SB (Rams v Pats); and am planning on getting the SF-Cinn SB this weekend. I wish they would show the 1997(?) Den--GB SB over again, I missed that. The best SBs from a film/photography perspective are the ones played in daylight IMO. So the ones that are in Cal, esp San Diego look great with full sunlight. I hate the fact they have pushed this game all the way to 6:25 ET. All day for pregame hype. It was much better at 3 pm.


Damn, I missed '78 SB. Tomorrow night, they are showing Super Bowl III -- Joe Namath's guarantee. Will definitely have the TiVo working that one.

I hope they do these again soon, so we can catch ones we missed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmmsh said:


> My guide for 95 goes more than a week ...


I can't explain it...mine extends only to saturday evening (today)!


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

I looked and right after Super Bowl it ends, sorry to say. I have enjoyed it ... Didn't pay enough attention and realized I missed XXII (John Taylor catch) when it was too late.

I hope they run these again soon. Hell, nothing else for them to run since their proposed contract with Arena League apparently fell through.


----------



## DoubleDown (Feb 17, 2004)

So now if you want the Combine in HD you have to pay $4.99 on Ch. 95? 
I also cancelled my Sports Package, so that might have something to do with it. I just hope later this year, you don't have to pay $4.99 everytime you want to watch NFL network HD.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DoubleDown said:


> So now if you want the Combine in HD you have to pay $4.99 on Ch. 95?
> I also cancelled my Sports Package, so that might have something to do with it. I just hope later this year, you don't have to pay $4.99 everytime you want to watch NFL network HD.


I get channel 95 all the time, do you have to pay for the combine by itself? When is it on, i'll try and record it and let you know


----------



## DoubleDown (Feb 17, 2004)

It is on again tomorrow (Sunday 2/25) @ 10:00 am CST, not a big combine fan just shocked to see the "select to order" screen and $4.99. I did get it on regular NFL network (ch 212).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ok it's schedualed, i'll let you know if it records


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cmmsh said:


> I am not 100-percent sure, but I believe first SB in HD was last year.


The first one I saw was in 2003, and I don't think that was the first. (Also the half-time show -- very much in HD.) At that time the HD production was totally separate from the SD version, which was interesting.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> The first one I saw was in 2003, and I don't think that was the first. (Also the half-time show -- very much in HD.) At that time the HD production was totally separate from the SD version, which was interesting.


Interesting. I hope if they rerun those, they will rerun them in HD, although I sorta doubt it.


----------



## wjbjr (Nov 9, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> The first one I saw was in 2003, and I don't think that was the first. (Also the half-time show -- very much in HD.) At that time the HD production was totally separate from the SD version, which was interesting.


The first HD Super Bowl was in 2000 (1999 season). It cost me a fortune, as that is why I purchased my first HD display, 5.1 A/V and HD receiver.

As I recall -- to reward my foolishness -- the next two SB games were not broadcast in HD.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Now that I switched to the Family programming tier plus pay the $10 for the HD Tier, channel 95 isn't coming through. I thought it should come through since I'm paying the $10 fee? Or is that a premium channel like HBO? I get the other HD channels except for Showtime and HBO.


NFL Network is not a part of the Family pack. If you had Choice or above which includes the NFL Network then you would get it. That's what the new HD Access fee does. It gives you the stand alone HD stations like HDNet and Universal HD as well as HD versions of channels in whatever packages you get.

95 is just a "best of" channel so when they show NFL Network stuff you'll get it if you have the NFL Network in your package. Same holds true to the HD games of the NHL or NBA. If they are showing a feed from your local RSN or you have the premium Center Ice or League Pass, then you can see the game on 95.


----------



## DoubleDown (Feb 17, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> ok it's schedualed, i'll let you know if it records


Thanks!, but today I am getting it without the $4.99 screen. 
Hopefully, the Vikings will not waste a first round draft pick on a wideout.


----------

